
You Probably Won’t Remember Today - peachananr
http://blog.bucketlistly.com/post/51228849821/you-probably-wont-remember-today
======
alloftheabove
I started a new job only six months ago and it feels like I have been there
for more than a year already! Probably all the new experiences: 2
international trips and one domestic and lots and lots of learning

